# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  UFC 60 Matt Hughes just won first round

## bigpopapump

Matt Hughes just won in the first round. Reffe stopped the fight.

----------


## mkv213

Hell yeah! Was a lot of good fights. Can't believe Melvin from UF season 2 was on there.

----------


## skinnyhb

just a heads up, but for fight spoilers its not always appreciated to post results in thread titles. some people are watching it later, etc.

----------


## boxingbean

very dissapointed to see my buddy joe riggs lose to a rookie.....and matt hughes won......man...

----------


## bigpopapump

There is no way in the world that if someone wanted to watch this fight later they would already know who won. This is not your average fight here, it was broadcasted and will be HEADLINES in every newspaper. If Mike Tyson fought again you would know who won that fight by word of mouth by morning if you didnt watch it yourself. Look at all the other posts on here about it.

----------


## scriptfactory

> There is no way in the world that if someone wanted to watch this fight later they would already know who won. This is not your average fight here, it was broadcasted and will be HEADLINES in every newspaper. If Mike Tyson fought again you would know who won that fight by word of mouth by morning if you didnt watch it yourself. Look at all the other posts on here about it.


In the future please keep spoilers out of titles. I had saved the fight to my hard drive recorder (because I was working and I live in Germany) and decided to visit the forums real quick before I watched UFC 60. Guess who ruined it for me...

----------


## mkv213

Man did you see how bad Matt knotted up Royce's face? He tore that head up! I love Royce and he deserves all the respect but Matt was right, times have changed and he proved that. Royce's pride got hurt bad.

----------


## rar1015

I agree. You could tell that Royce was not happy with own performance at all. Matt is just a bad ass and i love to watch him fight. I do look forward to seeing Royce come back and fight again.

----------


## j3374

Yeah, there's still some audience appeal out there for the old timers like Royce, Ken Shamrock, Kimo, ect.

----------


## Hunter

I think with this spoilers in title and other things the mods should get a sticky up in here about some of these things

----------


## boxingbean

royce wants a rematch!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mr keef

I would have loved to see royce win that fight,but imho he was outclassed and outpowered,he looked in total shock when it was over.The games changed and he just hasnt got the tools to be back on top.It was very sad to watch though.

----------


## rar1015

Royce wants a rematch Matt????

----------


## stayinstacked

When are people going to understand that Royce Gracie's fights are usually the most boring fights to watch? He needed this, a banger who can throw strikes as well as grapple to show him that nobody is indestructable.

----------


## rar1015

I agree with what you just said. He thought his bjj was going to be enough but i think he realized that you need to know a lot more that bjj to get somewhere nowadays and Matt proved that to him.

----------


## bigpopapump

> I think with this spoilers in title and other things the mods should get a sticky up in here about some of these things



Sorry guys but I totally disagree; you come into a public forum AFTER a huge fight like this and dont expect to see headlines everywhere? Especially in a forum made just for fighting, wrestling, and boxing? That is what this forum is for, sorry.  :1hifu:

----------


## mr keef

> Sorry guys but I totally disagree; you come into a public forum AFTER a huge fight like this and dont expect to see headlines everywhere? Especially in a forum made just for fighting, wrestling, and boxing? That is what this forum is for, sorry.


i gota agree with him...there was no way i was gona visit this forum until i saw the fight.if you honesly thought you would not find out the result..then :1laugh:

----------


## scriptfactory

> i gota agree with him...there was no way i was gona visit this forum until i saw the fight.if you honesly thought you would not find out the result..then


When you click on "New Posts" you don't get to choose what forums you want to see. It shows them all. Also, there is a thing called "common courtesy" which means you don't act like a dick. "Hughes vs. Gracie" is a fine title! Spoilers in the title are unneccessary.

BigPoppaPump, get some letro and have some damn respect for other people...

----------


## mr keef

> When you click on "New Posts" you don't get to choose what forums you want to see. It shows them all. Also, there is a thing called "common courtesy" which means you don't act like a dick. "Hughes vs. Gracie" is a fine title! Spoilers in the title are unneccessary.
> 
> BigPoppaPump, get some letro and have some damn respect for other people...


but i wouldnt click on new posts  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ..what i mean is,if i wanted to watch a boxing fight,i wouldnt look at a boxing forum,as i know the result will be there somewhere.i also know whatya talkin about the title thing,but theres always someone out there thats gona do it,so you take ya chances dude  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## bigpopapump

> When you click on "New Posts" you don't get to choose what forums you want to see. It shows them all. Also, there is a thing called "common courtesy" which means you don't act like a dick. "Hughes vs. Gracie" is a fine title! Spoilers in the title are unneccessary.
> 
> BigPoppaPump, get some letro and have some damn respect for other people...



I still believe that you shouldnt come into a PUBLIC, BOXING, WRESTLING, and FIGHTING FORUM on the same exact night that a MAJOR fight is taking place and expect not to find out in any way who won the fight. That is common sense, if you think this is the only entry with a spoiler in the headlines your wrong there are many more. I understand where you are coming from with it being in the title but I strongly believe you would have found out anyway somehow. I strongly believe you should have stayed off this forum if you really didnt want to know who won that fight. I blame that on you not me. Especially being in a fighting forum, think about it, for real. 

That is like not wanting to know tomorrows weather and you turn the channel to the weather channel to watch for 15 minutes. Then you get pissed because the weather man tells you its going to be 90 degrees with no chance of rain. There is no difference from this scenario than what I did. 

Start using the brain before you get on the internet.  :Owned:

----------


## scriptfactory

> I still believe that you shouldnt come into a PUBLIC, BOXING, WRESTLING, and FIGHTING FORUM on the same exact night that a MAJOR fight is taking place and expect not to find out in any way who won the fight. That is common sense, if you think this is the only entry with a spoiler in the headlines your wrong there are many more. I understand where you are coming from with it being in the title but I strongly believe you would have found out anyway somehow. I strongly believe you should have stayed off this forum if you really didnt want to know who won that fight. I blame that on you not me. Especially being in a fighting forum, think about it, for real.


First of all this is a BODYBUILDING forum, not a FIGHTING forum. I intentionally stayed away from Sherdog for just that reason. Second, I didn't even come into this forum, I just clicked on new posts, expecting the members here to be smarter and more considerate. I guess I was wrong.




> That is like not wanting to know tomorrows weather and you turn the channel to the weather channel to watch for 15 minutes. Then you get pissed because the weather man tells you its going to be 90 degrees with no chance of rain. There is no difference from this scenario than what I did.


Before you start making analogies at least make sure they are correct, smart guy.




> Start using the brain before you get on the internet.


The only thing that got owned is your t-shirt by your tittays! I'm going to start calling you BigPoppaBreastPump.

----------


## TR'05

Pump, come on bro. Some MMA forums will ban people for posting spoilers in tthread titles. The least you can do is say you won't let it happen again.

----------


## Big Broker 1

i didnt see the fight but i hope to catch it soon...i bet Royce was shocked....Damn cant belive it ended that soon....oh well

----------


## bigpopapump

> First of all this is a BODYBUILDING forum, not a FIGHTING forum. I intentionally stayed away from Sherdog for just that reason. Second, I didn't even come into this forum, I just clicked on new posts, expecting the members here to be smarter and more considerate. I guess I was wrong.
> 
> 
> Before you start making analogies at least make sure they are correct, smart guy.
> 
> 
> The only thing that got owned is your t-shirt by your tittays! I'm going to start calling you BigPoppaBreastPump.


Call me what you want brotha!!! I can tell that you like my tittays by the way your giving some guy a reach around in your picture. Why would you post some crazy crap like that. Im done talking to ya brotha because I dont want you flirting with me. I would change the reach around pic if I was you.

----------


## taiotosh7

> Sorry guys but I totally disagree; you come into a public forum AFTER a huge fight like this and dont expect to see headlines everywhere? Especially in a forum made just for fighting, wrestling, and boxing? That is what this forum is for, sorry.



You're the guy who stands in line at the movies explaining everything that happened in the movie that I'm about to go see. You shouldn't go around PUBLICLY revealing what might still be a surprise to others, especially when the event is so fresh. I watched the fight but haven't seen the results anywhere but here since the fight.....no newspapers, no headlines....would have been spoiled for me too

----------


## scriptfactory

> Call me what you want brotha!!! I can tell that you like my tittays by the way your giving some guy a reach around in your picture. Why would you post some crazy crap like that. Im done talking to ya brotha because I dont want you flirting with me. I would change the reach around pic if I was you.


The milks gone bad! I wish I had four hands so I could give yo' tittays FOUR THUMBS DOWN! Hahahah!

Smootches, cutie.

----------

